# Stargate: Bringer of War



## Buckles (Jul 25, 2005)

Heya guys,

Ive been having a bit of fun, to deter myself from doing some real work. Ive got a friend who is in the process of making a Stargate fan film...and with an actual product to score being a long time off, I wanted to play with the famous Stargate theme and have a bit of fun in the time being .

Have a gander at this: http://www.lux3d.com/scottbuckley/music/stargate_bow.mp3.

It begins pretty much like the original theme, and then I go off on my own tangent, add a theme of my own, and then ends with a big burly rendition of the Stargate theme in a minor key. And Im hoping you pick up the Holst reference. The fan film is called Stargate: Bringer of War, so I thought I would do the kitch thing and add some Mars (or atleast an influence). 'Twas fun.

Whatcha guys think?

-s


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Buckles,

I haven't heard the original but this is a sweet composition man! The feeling is highly professional and the mix is deep and multidimensional. 

Very nice work overally!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jul 25, 2005)

very good, i like the holst reference!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Buckles,

Great job!! I love the StarGate sound track... and Nicholas Dodd (the orchestrator) is one of the best around!!! I've had the pleasure of working with him on a Stargate Atlantis theme (a mockup to get approved by MGM) and he's a first class act. Totally old school... everything is pencil and paper... transposed score... which was a PIA for me because I was taught concert score... and would then transpose for parts.

Anyway, I think you did him proud. Of course David Arnold writes beautiful melodies... so the two make a great team.

Good job.

T


----------



## Niah (Jul 25, 2005)

I also I'm not familiar with the original stargate theme but I liked this.

Nice rendering!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 26, 2005)

nice job. The orchestration sounds very good. It amazes me when things are orchestrated well how a lot of synthyness is often not noticable anymore. 

for some reason it does sound distorted though. I see the mp3 was recorded at 192 kbs. I would love to know the answer to this as i think the piece is very good and would love to hear a cleaner one.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 26, 2005)

..........


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 26, 2005)

Simply fabulous... extremely well crafted. One of the best midi mockups/orchestrations ive ever heard...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 26, 2005)

Really great stuff! Expertly done.
J


----------



## Marsdy (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent.

Keep drinking the XXXX, it's definitely working.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 26, 2005)

Very Pro. I actually love this score and film - the minor key works? May like it a tad better. Maybe Arnold will use it on a cue for any future sequels  

Good job.

(I too love the maj seventh chords - fit perfect.)

Rob


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice one! 

Hey, is there a website of that film somewhere?


----------



## Ed (Aug 1, 2005)

You can listen to some short samples from the movie score on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000015IW/qid=1122897817/sr=2-1/ref=pd_bbs_b_2_1/102-1841942-0598556 (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 42-0598556)

Ed


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 1, 2005)

Ed said:


> YOU HAVENT HEARD THE STARGATE THEME!!???!!! 11 :shock: :shock:



I've seen the movie but never paid attention to the music :oops: 

Thanks for the link


----------



## Vincent Pompe (Sep 27, 2005)

This really sounds exellent! I actually like your composition better than the original.

Vincent


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 27, 2005)

Aside from the overcompression of the audio it's a great piece with a nice development in it. Compared with Mars you made great use of 3rd relations, which makes it somewhat darker sounding.

Keep up the great work!

EDIT: should've read the topic name


----------



## handz (Sep 27, 2005)

Stargate is one of my favorite themes. 

You made very nice job mixing mars+SG together, also GOLD sounds really good! 

It is definitely true that there is something about good orchestration and overal sound of the lib.

MP3 is really bit distorted.


----------



## StrangeCat (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey this was Great! Gold sounds Great! 
It would have been nice though as an answering phrase to your brass Chords in the end in your minor key if you added swirls in the flutes and picolos or a couple of trills with some cressendos between but over all it sounds like I said great.
I dont' know anything about Stargate and don't care for the themes of that, but what does it matter when you do a good orchestration arrangement and Mix :wink: 
Hi Herman!!


----------



## Thomas Regin (Sep 29, 2005)

Damn, this is nice!!

The thematic progression is wonderful! My _only_ advice would be to get rid of those few places of "lush strings sucking" in the faster passages. It's like they are a little too slow, but it's really minor, minor detail!

Excellent performance!

More more more !!! :D

Thomas.


----------



## handz (Sep 29, 2005)

StrangeCat said:


> I dont' know anything about Stargate and don't care for the themes of that, but what does it matter when you do a good orchestration arrangement and Mix :wink:
> Hi Herman!!



Thats another one who dont know Stargate OST.


----------

